# Employment verification call from Australian Immigration High commission, New Delhi



## PearlVj (Dec 3, 2016)

I received a call from the Australian Immigration High Commission (New Delhi office) earlier today and was asked a lot of questions about my current state of employment and details about my previously held jobs.

I've never heard of such calls and was wondering if anyone here has had a similar experience of the same, and if it impacts your grant in any way.

Any valid input is much appreciated...

Thanks!

____________________________________
ACS : 01/09/2016
PTE : 01/12/2016 (86/90 total avg)
EOI : 15/12/2016
Invite (189): 01/02/2017
Visa Lodge: 21/03/2017
PCC: 21/03/2017
Medicals: 14/04/2017
CO contact (PTE results of spouse requested & submitted): 21/04/2017
Grant:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PearlVj said:


> I received a call from the Australian Immigration High Commission (New Delhi office) earlier today and was asked a lot of questions about my current state of employment and details about my previously held jobs.
> 
> I've never heard of such calls and was wondering if anyone here has had a similar experience of the same, and if it impacts your grant in any way.
> 
> ...


Such calls are very routine now.
If your interview went well and you described your RnR on phone as claimed in the visa application, then you have nothing to be worried about.

The problem comes when the applicants get nervous or anxious during the call and forget to mention their complete RNR

Cheers


----------



## hannibalthegr8 (Feb 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Such calls are very routine now.
> If your interview went well and you described your RnR on phone as claimed in the visa application, then you have nothing to be worried about.
> 
> The problem comes when the applicants get nervous or anxious during the call and forget to mention their complete RNR
> ...


Hey what number did you receive the call from, was it a +61 number or 011 (Delhi) number.. we usually dont pick calls from Delhi numbers as they are usually call center folks

remember the questions?

When did you submit your visa application, mine is 13th april


----------



## manish_ihmbbsr (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi, even I got a similar call in the 3rd week of March, wherein they had sent my current employment details for verification to my HR dept, which they were delaying to revert. So Aus high commission Delhi people asked me to have the same discussed with HR n revert back at earliest. After few Same has been verified and revert back and than it seems they forward my file forward to next level, as I have been asked for further documentation on 2nd week of April related to my wife which I sent within 2-3 days and now it's almost more than a month, there is no revert from them.
As per details mentioned over their web page, it seems they have standard time frame of 6 week to revert back with any updates or further requirement.

Hope the above may help you and all concern as these calls are not spam and ideally we should take all calls, because you never know who is calling and for what purpose. 

Thanks ,
Manish.


----------



## PearlVj (Dec 3, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Such calls are very routine now.
> If your interview went well and you described your RnR on phone as claimed in the visa application, then you have nothing to be worried about.
> 
> The problem comes when the applicants get nervous or anxious during the call and forget to mention their complete RNR
> ...


Thanks. I guess she wasn't patient enough to hear everything


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hey what number did you receive the call from, was it a +61 number or 011 (Delhi) number.. we usually dont pick calls from Delhi numbers as they are usually call center folks
> 
> remember the questions?
> 
> When did you submit your visa application, mine is 13th april


I have responded to the query of Pearlvj.
From your question members will think the question is for newbienz

Better quote pearlvj question to get a reply from him

Cheers


----------



## PearlVj (Dec 3, 2016)

hannibalthegr8 said:


> Hey what number did you receive the call from, was it a +61 number or 011 (Delhi) number.. we usually dont pick calls from Delhi numbers as they are usually call center folks
> 
> remember the questions?
> 
> When did you submit your visa application, mine is 13th april


It was a +91 11 series, and even I for a moment thought it was some sort of a prank call (coz earlier that day I got a call from some guy saying i won half a million Dirhams :roll eyes and didn't really take her seriously. So it actually took me a while to get serious and explain details I had mentioned in my application.

She also asked me my DoB and wanted to know the staff strength of my previous employer and if it still existed 

I lodged the visa with PCC on March 21st, and submitted my medicals and hubby's PTE during the end of April.

Cheers


----------



## PearlVj (Dec 3, 2016)

manish_ihmbbsr said:


> Hi, even I got a similar call in the 3rd week of March, wherein they had sent my current employment details for verification to my HR dept, which they were delaying to revert. So Aus high commission Delhi people asked me to have the same discussed with HR n revert back at earliest. After few Same has been verified and revert back and than it seems they forward my file forward to next level, as I have been asked for further documentation on 2nd week of April related to my wife which I sent within 2-3 days and now it's almost more than a month, there is no revert from them.
> As per details mentioned over their web page, it seems they have standard time frame of 6 week to revert back with any updates or further requirement.
> 
> Hope the above may help you and all concern as these calls are not spam and ideally we should take all calls, because you never know who is calling and for what purpose.
> ...


Thanks for sharing details of your experience. She did say she'd get back to me should she have any more clarifications to make. 

Cheers


----------

